# Cost for food shopping and various other things.



## Ginger81 (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys,

Is the cost for food over there more expensive than the UK?

What about car insurance and house insurance?

Just trying to do a rough cost of living comparison. Anyone got a cost comparison mapped out?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ginger81 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is the cost for food over there more expensive than the UK?
> 
> ...


There is a website called crap free that will give you an idea for everything. Forget the address so just Google it...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Unless you insist on doing all your shopping at waitrose/spinneys, sticking to all the uk brands you're used to, it's quite a lot cheaper here. Best to avoid the local shops for big shops bacause, just like the uk, their prices are high. Try to do most of your shopping at hypermarkets like Carrefour,geant or lulu. Look for local fruit and veg too. 

Things like uae bell peppers, cucumber, courgettes/zucchini are just as good as the imports and a fraction of the price. We don't save money on meat though and always look for the best. Still most including steaks are cheaper here. 

I've lost touch with uk car insurance by think it's about the same here. Surprisingly given the accident rate...


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Insurance runs at between 3.5 and 4.5 % of the cars purchase value generally...
Don't know about UK insurance, but the deal here (I went with Royal Sun A) kicks ass on New Zealand insurance!
Here is what they are offering on home/contents at the mo...

"With our jargon free policies and convenient claims service, RSA Home Insurance cover is the ideal way to safeguard your home. RSA's simple yet comprehensive package of benefits designed to cover; 
1)Contents within the home 
2)Contents away from the home ( personal belongings) against all kinds of perils such as fire, earthquake, storm, flood and burglary 

Simply choose from the home insurance plan that suits you the best 

Your options Contents Personal Belongings Your Annual premium 
Plan Sum insured (AED) Sum insured (AED) (AED) 
1 50,000 10,000 250 
2 100,000 20,000 450 
3 200,000 30,000 800 


Added benefits include: 
1) Free of cost accidental damage for contents 
2) Contents cover while you are on holiday for up to 60 days 
3) Worldwide cover for personal belongings for up to 60 days 
4) Worldwide Personal Liability cover for up to AED 1 million 
5) Money at home cover for AED 1,000 
6) Contents covered for loss or damage during transit 
7) Quick and simplified process to buy policy and make a claim 

Conditions include: 
1) Single article limit (content) is AED 20,000 
2) Single article limit (personal belonging ) is AED 5,000 
3) Must be a UAE resident 
4) Contents/personal belongings must owned by insured for personal use. 
5) Option to include items over the single article limit at additional premium 

Deductible/Excess: 
1) Minimum excess on all claims: AED 250 
2) Any single item under content in excess of AED 10,000 : 10% of the claim amount 
3) Mobile phones, portable computers-devices (including lap tops), hearing aids, contact lenses: AED 500"

Hope this doesn't count as advertising, I don't work for them and don't endorse their service 
Waz


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

That sounds a good deal for contents insurance waz. Might look into that as I've been winging it here for years on that front. 

I'm with RSA for car insurance. I shop around each year but noone else has matche or beaten their quotes.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> That sounds a good deal for contents insurance waz. Might look into that as I've been winging it here for years on that front.
> 
> I'm with RSA for car insurance. I shop around each year but noone else has matche or beaten their quotes.


Don't know if they cover North Korea mate!!
:eyebrows:


----------



## Ginger81 (Jan 19, 2012)

This sounds remarkably cheap! 800 Aed for the year? Less than £150? Wow!

So if we were to budget in addition to this.
3500AED For food and general household stuff per month.

Car insurance of 3000AED On a 70,000AED car?

Is there any further significant costs we could be faced with that we wouldn't expect?

We are a couple with a daughter who will be 3 by the time we come out there

Thanks!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Food expenditures does seem to wildly vary from household to household, with about half the people swearing it's cheaper than the UK and the other half swearing it's more expensive.

Your food expenditures will depend entirely on:

1) where you shop
2) what you buy
3) how much you eat

In general, my observation is that if you retain the same shopping list as in the UK, buying plenty of frozen and prepared food and a regular supply of cheese and meat, snacks and crisps, your food bill will be higher over here than back home. Most western expat families I know with 1-2 children at home spend about 1,000 AED a week on food. Some go as high as 1,500 AED. 

But if you adjust to "local" standards, buying local vegs (which are ok, not great because it's watered mostly with desalinated water and as a borderline vegetarian I can assure you there's a world of difference between the local vegs and the airlifted ones from Europe or Australia), and cheap imported meats from Brazil as opposed to proper meats from the UK/Australia/NZ, and changing your diet somewhat and shopping solely at hypermarkets, you can get away with a relatively inexpensive food bill. But you do sacrifice in terms of quality for the most part. You simply don't get the range of high quality but inexpensive produce and cheese and even meat as in the UK. You can get high quality but it comes at a high cost.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I will also toss out that eating out in Dubai is very expensive by UK standards. I'm always surpised when I return to the UK and rediscover that a perfectly decent, freshly made pizza can be had for as low as four quid, even in central London, but it's closer to 8-10 quid in Dubai. And that's just on the low end of the scale. 

The only places where eating out is a relative bargain are at Indian curry and kebab houses.


----------



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

So guys where do you shop most frequently? 
I'm coming next week and need to check this kind of thing out.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Starting at the 'top' end, we have Waitrose, followed by Spinneys, Park and Shop and Choitrams, then Carrefour and Geant, Lulus and Lals. I think these are the main ones. Not all of them have licences to sell pork products though.


----------



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok cool. Thanks BG 
Im looking forward to coming to scope it all out next week. 

How do you find it living in Dubai?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Having been here for almost fourteen years, I guess you could say I find it okay . I am probably not one of the best people to ask. I think people who have been here for a lesser time tend to have stronger opinions. I know that probably doesn't make sense but this is more my home now than the UK!


----------



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

Haha. WOW 14 years!? 
So you've seen boom and bust huh? 
Well has there ever been actual bust? 
I'm fed up with the UK 
Tax tax tax 
My girlfriend and I are coming out next week. 
I'm hoping to be blown away. 

My hearts already in it. Jess has more reservations. 

We both have friends who live and work in Dubai. Some are earning 5 times what they would back home. 

Do the folks on here meet up? 

Would be great to meet some more expats


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I prefer the quieter Dubai - that's why I said I am probably not the best person to ask. The way I see it is that you need to create a balance of life here, as you would anywhere else. It's not just about earning more money, you need to have a solid support network who are not "fly by nights" and be prepared to "breathe" through all the frustrations and obstacles you will come across. I hope your OH does like it as much as you think you will because that can be a huge drawback if you both come and one half is not happy. Remember - coming here on holiday and to have a look is very different from living here. When you talk to your friends, ask them to tell you openly about the pros and cons. Forget the earning five times more. That won't come into the equation if you are not happy. I saw you asking about getting credit on another post. Be careful about that too. Getting yourself into debt here is not to be recommended. You can be stopped from leaving by the bank/credit card company. I have a feeling you are going to be a local appointment, which means you may not be able to negotiate any financial assistance in terms of shipments, housing or furniture from your employer. Something else to be aware of. Don't get me wrong, I obviously am happy here otherwise I wouldn't still be here, but there is a lot to consider before you make the move....


----------



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks again BG 
I'm aware that I may well not like everything about Dubai. 

I'm looking forward to getting all perspectives from lots of expats. 

There's no way I'd even consider getting in debt in Dubai !!

#scaryConsequence  

#scary conscice


----------

